# Hello from Finland!



## *Stella*Polaris* (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm 27 years old woman from Finland (it's between Sweden and Russia :wink: ) and decided to join this happy group  

I've been with horses for 20 years and owned some for the last 10 years. At the moment I have a swedish coldblood horse gelding "Armas" who is 11 years old, and a 3 years old shetland pony mare "Iita" who will hopefully have a foal in july 2008  

The horses I've had before were all harness racing horses (trotters) but now I'm done with that and only enjoying relaxed trail rides in the western saddle with my horse and nice slow drives with my pony  
I'm very interested in breeding shetties, so hopefully some day I will have my small farm full of them 8)

I also have two dogs, a cat and four rabbits (lion head and lion head mix), so it's never quiet or boring around here I live in the countryside in my grandparents' old farm, 5kms from the closest small town and 40kms from the nearest city. I just love it out here and won't trade it for anything  .

Sorry if my english isn't so perfect anymore, it has been a while since I've studied it at school :wink: !


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!

Your English is great  Do you have any pictures of your horses? I would love to see them if you do!


----------



## *Stella*Polaris* (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you, Friesian Mirror  

I'll include pics of my horses here, there is also few in "Horse Pictures".

In my horse's picture the rider is a girl from my neighbours, she helps me out with the horses and rides too  

The one of my shettie was taken this spring, I haven't seen her for almost two months because she is staying at a stud to get covered with a marvellous palomino coloured shettie stallion.
She is pregnant now but still there waiting for another ultrasound of 33 pregnancy days to see if the embryo is still there. The stud is over 350kms from us so it was best to keep her there and not to drive back and forth all the time. I'm hoping to get her back home after 1,5 weeks


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! Their really pretty! I'm sure your proud of them  Not much longer until you can get her home, plus you'll have a little foal this time next year


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

hi...
welcome to the forum..
chat soon!  
bye


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi StellaPolaris! You have very nice horses! I can't wait to see the foal next year! Foals are cute, but pony foals are THE cutest!!!

Hello & welcome from Calgary (go! Miika Kiprusoff, go! - are you interested in hockey at all? Do you know about him? He's our City's super star :wink: !!)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## *Stella*Polaris* (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Willow (and all you other ones too  ), there is actually two of the Kiprusoff- brothers, but I think the other one isn't so famous :wink: 
Yes, I watch ice hockey a bit, like every finn I know, at least the World Masters if nothing else 8) My personal favourite was the goalkeeper Pasi Nurminen who also played out there, but retired beacuse of an injury. Maybe you have heard of him too?

I cannot wait to see the foal next summer either!! I wish it would be a palomino or bay-palomino (is it dun or buckskin in english?) mare, but the foal will be very welcome even if it's pink :wink: If it is a mare, then I'll keep her myself to continue my shettie breeding someday


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Horse Forum


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

*Stella*Polaris* said:


> there is actually two of the Kiprusoff- brothers, but I think the other one isn't so famous :wink:


I didn't know Kipper (that's what we call him here :lol: ) has a brother... is he a goalie as well?
And yes, I've heard of Pasi Nurminen! I think he played for Atlanta :?: 

I always loved hockey but beeing now married to a canadian really made me become a fan!




*Stella*Polaris* said:


> but the foal will be very welcome even if it's pink :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My mare is a palomino and the stallion was jet black and I ended up with a sorrel filly, the least I wanted, but having her now, I woudn't want her in any other way or color! 
Color doesn't matter as long as they are correct, friendly and have "brains" :lol:


----------



## *Stella*Polaris* (Aug 25, 2007)

Willow, you are right, Pasi Nurminen played for Atlanta  
I had to check, the other Kiprusoff brother is a defender (is it a correct term?), he is a member of one of the best teams in Finnish League.

Sorry guys, this is getting quite off the topic :lol: !


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello Stella Polaris.Im from Estonia and its nice to meet people, who are from same part of the europe. My dad also lives in finland (ok like many other estonians do nowerdays).
And my horse lives at my trainers place. She is from finland and she learned at Ypaja.


----------

